# Clean card cut at 25 meters



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Take that Kalevala! :bouncy:


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

That bandset is so powerful it cuts cards like a blade. Awesome cutting shooting! :rofl:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Shooting boxcutters out of slingshots is highly frowned upon... instead of shooting your eye out, you might just cut your own throat!

But that being said.... I'd really like to see someone try it (other than me)... could be highly entertaining if no one dies... or maybe even moreso if someone does...


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ordo said:


> Clean card cut.JPG
> 
> Take that Kalevala! :bouncy:


Congrats man 

Much cleaner than my yesterday's 25 m card cut


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Every picture tells a story, don't it!?

LOL!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Tell me how any self respecting man could shoot like that with PINK bands. Alright guys I don't care, I aint gonna..I just aint.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

SJAaz said:


> Tell me how any self respecting man could shoot like that with PINK bands. Alright guys I don't care, I aint gonna..I just aint.


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Yeah, these are quite girly bands 

https://slingshooting.com/yongshuihu-slingshot-flat-bands-by-biggest-chinese-slingshot-club/


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

SJAaz said:


> Tell me how any self respecting man could shoot like that with PINK bands. Alright guys I don't care, I aint gonna..I just aint.


It's like the old book flawed book title "Real Men don't eat Quiche" .... The real title should be, "Real Men eat whatever they want"!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Bill Hays said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Tell me how any self respecting man could shoot like that with PINK bands. Alright guys I don't care, I aint gonna..I just aint.
> ...


True...Eat what you want and die like a man!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Lets forget about the card cutting stuff and lets talk about hitting a 8 inch frying pan at 20 yards .... I can do that sometimes ;- )

You guys really, really amaze me, I wish some day I can be half as good as you guys ;- )

wll


----------



## The island boy. (Feb 5, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Thx for the laff Ordo. *


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I will hack my own post with a short story. First thanks everybody to share a little humor here.
Now the story of yesterday shooting. I woke up, had a breafast, checked the news and then I went to the backyard to try some shots. I felt a rare quitness of mind. Then: first shot I hit the target (4 cm. spinner at 12 meters). It was like an epiphany cause that never happened before.
Something so simple bringing such feeling of joy: priceless!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Ordo said:


> I will hack my own post with a short story. First thanks everybody to share a little humor here.
> Now the story of yesterday shooting. I woke up, had a breafast, checked the news and then I went to the backyard to try some shots. I felt a rare quitness of mind. Then: first shot I hit the target (4 cm. spinner at 12 meters). It was like an epiphany cause that never happened before.
> Something so simple bringing such feeling of joy: priceless!


*One of those 'life is sweet' moments.*


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ordo said:


> Clean card cut.JPG
> 
> Take that Kalevala! :bouncy:


Umm, isn't that a razor-knife in the image? Does one use such an item to shave points off one's score...

Just sayin...

THWACK!

Hey, don't take me (too) seriously.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

wll said:


> Lets forget about the card cutting stuff and lets talk about hitting a 8 inch frying pan at 20 yards .... I can do that sometimes ;- )
> 
> You guys really, really amaze me, I wish some day I can be half as good as you guys ;- )
> 
> wll


Why wish for ONLY half as good? That would be limiting yourself. Go full speed ahead and OUTSHOOT them!

THWACK!


----------

